# /devel/hs-haskell-platform install fails -- missing haddock



## trh411 (Feb 14, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64 GENERIC

Attempting to install devel/hs-haskell-platform results in the following error while configuring dependency /devel/hs-stm:

```
===>  Patching for hs-stm-2.4_1
===>   hs-stm-2.4_1 depends on executable: ghc - found
===>   hs-stm-2.4_1 depends on package: ghc>=7.4.2 - found
===>   hs-stm-2.4_1 depends on executable: gcc46 - found
===>   hs-stm-2.4_1 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/as - found
===>  Configuring for hs-stm-2.4_1
[1 of 1] Compiling Main             ( Setup.hs, Setup.o )
Linking setup ...
Configuring stm-2.4...
setup: Cannot find the program 'haddock' at '/usr/local/bin/haddock' or on the
path
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-stm.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-stm.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-async.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-async.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-haskell-platform.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

Interestingly, devel/hs-haddock is not listed as a dependency in the Makefile for devel/hs-haskell-platform.

Also, when I attempt to install devel/hs-haddock stand-alone, I get the same error while configuring dependency devel-hs-random:

```
===>  Configuring for hs-random-1.0.1.1_3
[1 of 1] Compiling Main             ( Setup.hs, Setup.o )
Linking setup ...
Configuring random-1.0.1.1...
setup: Cannot find the program 'haddock' at '/usr/local/bin/haddock' or on the
path
*** [do-configure] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-random.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-random.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-QuickCheck.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-QuickCheck.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-alex.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-alex.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/hs-haddock.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

So it seems that devel/hs-haddock cannot be installed if an installation of haddock is not already present and neither can devel/hs-haskell-platform.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## trh411 (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay, so I found a file called haddock-ghc-7.4.2 in /usr/local/bin. Given the name it must have been installed with ghc as the first step of the devel/hs-haskell-platform. So, I created a symbolic link to the file and called it haddock. I then restarted the devel/hs-haskell-platform installation. This time it stopped with the error:

```
===>  Building for hs-stm-2.4_1
Building stm-2.4...
Preprocessing library stm-2.4...
Registering stm-2.4...
Creating package registration script: register.sh
Running Haddock for stm-2.4...
setup: The program haddock version >=0.6 is required but the version of
/usr/local/bin/haddock could not be determined.
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```

So that's a little progress, but I can determine the version of program /usr/local/bin/haddock when I run:

```
root:/usr/local/bin# haddock -V
Haddock version 2.11.0, (c) Simon Marlow 2006
Ported to use the GHC API by David Waern 2006-2008
```

Not sure why the installation cannot determine the version of it.

Still plugging along and hoping someone has an idea how to get past this error.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 15, 2013)

Okay, so I ran a

```
root:/usr/ports/devel/hs-haskell-platform# make clean
```
for devel/hs-haskell-platform, restarted the install and now get the following error:

```
Building stm-2.4...
Preprocessing library stm-2.4...
Registering stm-2.4...
Creating package registration script: register.sh
Running Haddock for stm-2.4...
Warning: The documentation for the following packages are not installed. No
links will be generated to these packages: array-0.4.0.0, base-4.5.1.0,
rts-1.0, ghc-prim-0.2.0.0, integer-gmp-0.4.0.0
Preprocessing library stm-2.4...
Haddock coverage:
   0% (  0 / 11) in 'Control.Sequential.STM'
 100% ( 12 / 12) in 'Control.Concurrent.STM.TBQueue'
 100% ( 12 / 12) in 'Control.Concurrent.STM.TQueue'
 100% ( 18 / 18) in 'Control.Concurrent.STM.TChan'
 100% ( 15 / 15) in 'Control.Concurrent.STM.TMVar'

<warnings removed>

  42% (  5 / 12) in 'Control.Concurrent.STM.TVar'
 100% (  2 /  2) in 'Control.Concurrent.STM.TArray'

<more warnings removed>

  10% (  1 / 10) in 'Control.Monad.STM'
 100% (  8 /  8) in 'Control.Concurrent.STM'
haddock: internal error: /usr/local/lib/ghc-7.4.2/html: getDirectoryContents: does not exist (No such file or directory)
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```

So another small step forward, but still stuck. It looks like the installation of haddock is messed up. I'm beginning to wonder whether or not to de-install what I've done so far and start again.


----------



## jackp (Feb 15, 2013)

You might try posting a link to this thread to the freebsd-haskell mailing list (haskell .AT. freebsd.org). The Haskell ports maintainers are all on there, so they might be able to give you a hand.

You could also try installing Haskell using portshaker -- there is an interesting project on Github, freebsd-haskell, which is like a ports collection for GHC and Hackage.


----------



## trh411 (Feb 16, 2013)

To recap, after the installation of lang/ghc-7.4.2 during the installation of devel/hs-haskell-platform, all hs-<*> port installations failed with the error:

```
haddock: internal error: /usr/local/lib/ghc-7.4.2/html: getDirectoryContents: does not exist (No such file or directory)
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```

All these errors went away after I deinstalled lang/ghc-7.4.2, and reinstalled it selecting the *Docs* option as an additional option. I had previously only selected the *Dynamic* and *Profile* options.

After the reinstall of lang/ghc-7.4.2, I was able to successfully complete the installations of devel/hs-haskell-platform and x11-wm/hs-xmonad, both of which had failed when lang/ghc-7.4.2 was installed without the *Docs* option. Go figure.


----------

